# Protecting Low Point Drains From Freeze



## dma12gen (Dec 1, 2006)

Going home to western North Carolina mountains in late January on a camping trip. We've usually quit camping for the season after November, sometimes December, but the new 32BHDS in the driveway is calling to me "Let's go on a trip!"

We normally never get exposed to very low temps camping, but it's real possibility this trip. My 32 BHDS of course has the enclosed underbelly and naturally we'll run the furnace heavy to help keep tanks and pipes warmed. But something just struck a note of concern...the low point drains that extend out several inches each.

Right now they're pink and full of antifreeze, but once I get to the campground I had planned to drain off the antifreeze through the low point drains, into the empty jugs I saved. Then flush out the system, and use fresh water. Before leaving the campground, I plan to blow out the lines there in the campground and run some antifreeze back into the system.

What do you do about the exposed low point drains that will, after flushing out the antifreeze, be full of fresh water that will freeze? Those of you who camp in low temp and use fresh water system...do you wrap those low point drains somehow to shield them? Or what?

Would heat tape work on them if the temp drops low enough to freeze them up? Any ideas of what works? 
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I have not tested this idea, but will soon. I am thinking of getting a foam cover designed to go over your outdoor faucet on your house. I kinda' looks like half of a large ostrich egg, made out of rigid foam. Then, figure some way to attach it over/around the drains (duct tape?). My longer term solution may be to add valves on the inside--the pipes leading to my low points are under my kitchen sink. Then, I could just remove the caps from the low points. Since the water is now cut off above the end of the pipe, hopefully any water below the valve (which is inside the trailer) will simply drain out leaving any empty piece of pipe exposed.

I know the Outback is really only an "extended season" trailer, not a true year-round trailer. But, a job change makes it necessary for me to try to stay in ours through the winter. I'll add new posts as I learn more. The adventure begins on Saturday.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

robrain said:


> I have not tested this idea, but will soon. I am thinking of getting a foam cover designed to go over your outdoor faucet on your house. I kinda' looks like half of a large ostrich egg, made out of rigid foam. Then, figure some way to attach it over/around the drains (duct tape?). My longer term solution may be to add valves on the inside--the pipes leading to my low points are under my kitchen sink. Then, I could just remove the caps from the low points. Since the water is now cut off above the end of the pipe, hopefully any water below the valve (which is inside the trailer) will simply drain out leaving any empty piece of pipe exposed.
> 
> I know the Outback is really only an "extended season" trailer, not a true year-round trailer. But, a job change makes it necessary for me to try to stay in ours through the winter. I'll add new posts as I learn more. The adventure begins on Saturday.


The valves sound like a good idea Rob.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

If your only worried about the low point drains freezing I wouldn't worry too much. You could use some pipe insulation found at any home improvement center (normally it's a 1/2" thick black insulated tube for what ever size you want 1/2" id or 3/4" id etc.) and tape that or fasten them on the low point drains. I would be more concerned on the "rest" of the water lines freezing. How cold are we talking about? With the heat running be sure to leave the cabinets open at every sink to allow the heat into the pipes there. Do you have an outside shower or kitchen on the unit? Those are to 2 places I'd worry about not the low point drains IMHO.

Keep us posted.

Bill.


----------



## dma12gen (Dec 1, 2006)

robrain said:


> If your only worried about the low point drains freezing I wouldn't worry too much. You could use some pipe insulation found at any home improvement center (normally it's a 1/2" thick black insulated tube for what ever size you want 1/2" id or 3/4" id etc.) and tape that or fasten them on the low point drains. I would be more concerned on the "rest" of the water lines freezing. How cold are we talking about? With the heat running be sure to leave the cabinets open at every sink to allow the heat into the pipes there. Do you have an outside shower or kitchen on the unit? Those are to 2 places I'd worry about not the low point drains IMHO.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Bill.


Bill, 
Sheesh! Hadn't even thought of that outside kitchen. Thanks for the reminder! I could easily pack the area around the water connection in the outdoor kitchen with insulation and with the cabinet doors open under the sink, I think enough heat could radiate through that thin molded shell to keep it warm. If cold enough to freeze up the sink, then I don't need to be in the woods to start with! But those low point drains are open and exposed, and the wind that can whip under the trailer really could add to the chill.

Temps could be down in the low 20's very easily at night, and possibly the teens. If colder than that, we'll go on the trip anyway and leave the cussed trailer at home! I could do my camping at Holiday Inn Express! I wouldn't dare camp if the temp is not up above freezing during the day.
Thanks!


----------

